# Comic Book Babe Challenge!



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 13, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me posting another challenge ^.^;
Comic book heroines and babes can range from looking natural to totally wild. Examples from Marvel comics posted but use whatever you're into! 
Click images to enlarge... and have fun!



 
Storm




Rogue




Emma Frost




Psylocke




Mystique




Dazzler




Emma Frost




Jean Grey




Emma Frost




Elektra




X23 (note: Wolverine's clone)




Shadowcat




Black Widow




Poison Ivy

(just to add... IGN bracket for hottest comic book babe of all-time)


[


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2007)

I hate how  they've ruined shadowcat. She was NEVER that way, she was a geeky little girl who joined the team way early in age.

ok.

nerddom over.
carry on.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This will be fun to see how others interpret it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad I don't have any blue paints, I'd try Mystique in a heartbeat.

*runs out of thread to plan an Elektra appearance*


----------



## shlomit_mp (Mar 13, 2007)

*ooh, me first!*

ok, here i model for a great airbrush artist called MOTI SHEMESH (www.woman-art.com), and he'd made this by the inspiration of SORAYAMA (www.sorayama.net).
:.)


----------



## Janice (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ooh, me first!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shlomit_mp* 

 
_ok, here i model for a great airbrush artist called MOTI SHEMESH_

 





 Wow!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2007)

^^^^^^ What Janice said!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ooh, me first!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shlomit_mp* 

 
_ok, here i model for a great airbrush artist called MOTI SHEMESH (www.woman-art.com), and he'd made this by the inspiration of SORAYAMA (www.sorayama.net).
:.)_

 
Omg!! You look fierce!


----------



## User34 (Mar 13, 2007)

oooh I think I may have to do this one.


----------



## User34 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok so I tried:
Face:
Bare Escentuals in med. beige
Fab blush 
pearl sunshine

Lips:
Modern Ms.

Eyes:
Moth brown
vex
black tied
black track f/l


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice!! Good work! Lookin' all fierce and vengence-y, lol!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: ooh, me first!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shlomit_mp* 

 
_ok, here i model for a great airbrush artist called MOTI SHEMESH (www.woman-art.com), and he'd made this by the inspiration of SORAYAMA (www.sorayama.net).
:.)_

 
WOW! i love that!!


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 15, 2007)

this is for x23. i wish i had superpowers. =( i used steak knives LOL













Eyes: orange e/s carbon e/s blacktied e/s ploof! e/s shroom e/s PP eyeliner 
lips:dior rouge diorever l/s lancome tickled pink juicy tube


RAWR!


----------



## sharyn (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: ooh, me first!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shlomit_mp* 

 
_ok, here i model for a great airbrush artist called MOTI SHEMESH (www.woman-art.com), and he'd made this by the inspiration of SORAYAMA (www.sorayama.net).
:.)_

 





 OMG. I'd sell my soul for a body like this.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 17, 2007)

Heh heh, me as Black Widow (Yelena Belova). 
*nerd explanation* 
When the first Black Widow (Natasha Romanova) deflected the US after the fall of the USSR the Second Black Widow (Yelena) took her mantle and attempted to assasinate her (*enter complex storyline of how she became a villain*)










Used:
Aveda Inner Light Foundation 2
Aveda Inner Light Concealer 2
Aveda Apricot Glow blush
Revlon Colorstay Liner in Blackest Black
L'Oreal Pop Duet Eyeliner (Navy)
Chanel Regard Noir Eye Essentials (shadow and liner)
Stila Smudgepot in Navy
Clinique High Definition Mascara in Black
Clinique Eyeshadow (used on brows) in Mink
Too Faced Lip Injection in Techno Buff
Opi Lipstick in Chocolate Shakespeare


----------



## msmack (Mar 24, 2007)

nicely done everyone!


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Great challenge!


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 3, 2007)

Is it cheating that I did this for Halloween last year? Hope not because I liked my costume (which I maaaade) as much as I liked my makeup, so I have to get some mileage out of it!









Eyes: Waterbased Mixing medium, Metamorph, Lustreleaf, Humid, Fiction, Shade fluidline, #7 lashes, Wedge and Charcoal Brown on the brows

Cheeks/Face: BE Fairly Light, the fuschia cheekhue MAC stupidly discontinued, lots of some MSF

Lips: Cockatease lipstick and a dab of Show Coral chromeglass

And just to show the costume full-length (and blurry)


----------



## Lillit_Olyamur (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, well, here's my Emma Frost.





Makeup (I have very little money to use on makeup, sorry ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):

Eyes: Great Lash Maybelline, HIP L'Oreal, Perfect Point Plus eyepencil

Contact Lenses: Solotica Hydrocharme Verde Marine (sold only in brazil but ships to other countries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Face: Maybelline Pure Makeup (this stuff isn't great, I wish I had better things to work with!!)

Lips: L'Oreal Colour Riche and Bert's Bees gloss/pigment

Medium: Photoshop. I changed the levels to brighten my skin, make hair like Emma Frost, add highlights lowlights, etc...

I love that first post!! Amazing airbrush skills.


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Apr 25, 2007)

i posted this look also in fotd section. i chose "phantom lady" she is gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











excuse my giant zit it looks disgusting

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...9/Resim281.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...9/Resim261.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...9/Resim275.jpg

and this the nerdy me before i become phantom lady hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...9/Resim238.jpg


----------



## Brianne333 (May 7, 2007)

What a super fun topic!  As a comic book dork, I can say I fully appreciate this one hehe.  Nice job gals!


----------



## mskitchmas (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macjunkieTURKEY* 

 
_
and this the nerdy me before i become phantom lady hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...9/Resim238.jpg_

 
I love your glasses!!! what brand are they? where do you get them? I have to have a pair!


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_I love your glasses!!! what brand are they? where do you get them? I have to have a pair!_

 

they are a no name brand  called "kajal". maybe you can find them. good luck


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 16, 2007)

Aw you all look amazing.


----------



## indaco (May 16, 2007)

but....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you are best!!


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

wow ..good job ladies ..all looked hot there !!^^


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

I'm definitely going to have to give this a try since my brother just got a job as Batman at Six Flags Magic Mountain.  His girlfriend is trying out to be Wonder Woman this week... I hope she gets it since I've been doing their costume makeup for quite some time and would LOVE to be doing more!  I'll put up the first FOTDs as soon as I can!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 21, 2007)

I'll be posting soon for a "run through" of make-up for a comic convention in Raleigh this weekend XD

Er... hence why I've been asking questions relating to finding that stupid lipstick worn in Underworld, and how to do an almost naked eye look. Going with one of the role playing clubs at school, heroes and villains theme for our group with group kareoke. 
(And I'm a hero, btw... needed a quick costume, was told about this 3 weeks ago, so pvc catsuit + leather trench + boots + corset =  Selene).


----------



## miko (May 28, 2007)

ooh!! i'm so  going to test out the look for Death from the Sandman comics series by Neil Gaiman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if i end up going to a friend's work function ball, their theme is "good or evil" and i was going to go as Death (even though she's technically neither... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's an easy costume!) and it'd be good to have a go at it beforehand.

is there a due by date on these challenges?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd love to enter this!! But I can't yet because I'm waiting for a package that's coming soon. So hopefully I can enter soon!

Is it alright to do a movie's interpretation of a comic book character? o_o


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 4, 2007)

I cant waittttt to see yours!!

its gonna be awesome!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I'd love to enter this!! But I can't yet because I'm waiting for a package that's coming soon. So hopefully I can enter soon!

Is it alright to do a movie's interpretation of a comic book character? o_o_


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 5, 2007)

Hehe, well... it didn't turn out as good as I wanted it to, and I sort of did it really quick. But here it is:











I used:
MAC Sharkskin Shadestick for the "mask", with this cheap Covergirl charcoal grey eyeshadow over it. I also used a Revlon Diamonds Are Forever eye cream for the stitches.
MAC Smolder eye pencil, and Carbon and Black Tied shadows for the eyes.
MAC Prep + Prime lash, Chanel Intimidible (or whatever it's called) for the lashes.
MAC Studio Tech for the skin.
Walmart nameless Red lipstick, MAC Metalize Lip Lacquer.
MAC Expresso eyeshadow for the eyebrows.

I photoshopped it to make it nice and bright like the promo image of her. It didn't turn out as nice as I would have liked, maybe someday I'll try again. It was a good try though, and I'm (sort of) proud of it. =)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 8, 2007)

OMG! Thats is talented hot, BunnyBunnyBunny!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol, thank you very much. I do not much like it myself though. =/


----------



## Simi (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, It's so beautiful...........


----------



## DylanAngel2001 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://public.fotki.com/DylanAngel2001/big-book-of-ashley/halloweengroup2.html 

I just found this, so I hope ya'll don't mind me posting a pic of everyone from Halloween 2006. We did X-men as a group, and I think we got some pretty good makeup looks.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DylanAngel2001* 

 
_http://public.fotki.com/DylanAngel2001/big-book-of-ashley/halloweengroup2.html 

I just found this, so I hope ya'll don't mind me posting a pic of everyone from Halloween 2006. We did X-men as a group, and I think we got some pretty good makeup looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who is the big white guy supposed to be?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Who is the big white guy supposed to be?_

 
Possibly The Blob? He's got that yellow belt thing.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 20, 2007)

Yowza, I can't believe I just found this thread. I think I'mma do Scarlet Witch, even though you don't normally see her in makeup. Possibly Rogue, she's freakin sweet, too. 

Someone already took Black Widow >.< She's hot stuff.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 26, 2007)

Garcious alive Bunny that is FANTASTIC!


----------

